# Dewalt DW625EK under a router table... which router lift?



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I am designing a router table which will be attached with my TS and use the TS fence as a common fence system. Space under the table is limited because I mast stay within the fence rail length.
The router that I just got is a Dewalt DW625EK 240V 2000W with fine high adjuster and I am wondering…

1st - If the fine high adjuster will be good enough to work under the table and how easy will this be (no expenses in this case) or
2nd - If I choose to go with a router lift, which router lift will be more appropriate or recommended for the Dewalt DW625EK.
3rd - Is there something else not so expensive that I can do.

Thank you in advance for all your replies
Stelios


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a plunge router with a fixed motor - it won't work with most
of the router lifts on the market. Look at the Lee Valley "Router Jack" - 
a lift system for this type of plunger.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually there was one at Woodpeckers called Plungelift but I cant find it on there site even though you can google it to them and new one coming out name Unilift.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Setliert, here's a link to a LJ discussion on router lifts. See my comments and pictures there.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/23047


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*TheHarr*
The Dewalt DW625EK is a plunged router the Jessem lifts are for fixe-base routers or am I missing something here?
Thanks


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the 625 in my table and use it with the fine adjuster. The only disadvantage that I can see is that it takes a while to make big adjustments. But, as a hobbyist, I have more time than money.

I tried removing the springs, but put them back in because when you lower the router it doesn't go down smoothly.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*ajosephg*
Thanks for the input Joe. 
My reason for a lift is that I have a back problem and bending alot is not the best for me. I am considering even that motorized driver DIY router lift that Nixon did from Eagle lake Woodworking because my space is tight as I have to keep the router plate at the inside edge of the table so that the TS fence rail riches it. 
But it's good to know that the fine adjuster can do the work.


----------

